# So just WHAT got you into this anyways?



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Greetings fellow Heresy-users!

I thought it would be interesting to see how people actually got into the Warhammer hobby! 

Personally I was round a friends one day who was playing DoW: Soulstorm, and fell in love with it from game one. Went out and bought the box set the next week 

Started to read the books, and then a few months after that began getting the miniatures.

And have loved the hobby for near on 2 years now


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just realised this may have made more sense in Off-Topic, so if mods agree please move


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't remember exactly when/why I first bought my miniatures, but it definitely had to do with my brother who played at the time.

I saw him and his friends playing a couple of times, and I was interested in building model helicopters, so I decided to try the game I think. It was a couple of years before I ever tried an actual game, and more years yet (in other words- earlier this year) before I actually could understand the rules well enough and find enough people to play with that I actually played a lot.

I only recently moved to an area in which there was an easily accessible GW store.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

i got space crusade years ago for christmas.must be 15 years ago or something like that. then 2 christmas's ago my brother bought me the dow trilogy and i started reading them and got really into the 40k world and just kept reading the books then few months ago started collecting the models and both of us cant get enough of it now


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

after 14yrs Battlefleet gothic is the culprit responsible for *really* getting me into it, before BFG I was just making and painting models but not gaming, but still technically a part of it, just not a player.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I was playing Magic The Gathering back in the early nineties in a local club, and someone was always playing 40K there. At first I didn't like it, it seemed crude and complex (it was always IG vs. Space Marines) until one day, someone else was playing with their Eldar. 

I went over, pointed to a squad and asked "what are those?"

He answered "those are Eldar Warp Spiders. They teleport next to their foes and shoot a net at them that is hard as diamond and is one atom thin, dicing them instantly."

I went "AWESHOOOME!" and I was in.

After playing 2 eldar armies (numerous scrappings due to me sucking at painting) I was about to give up 40K, but then there was TAU and I was stuck the moment I saw those beautiful XV15 Stealth Suits.

Now I'm here for ever, unless GW picks up design cues from forge world on battlesuits.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

It was years ago at a local gaming store I saw other ppl playing and the models hooked me so i got the starter set (which included SM and DE) and have been playing both since.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

My Son's being playing since the early 90's, and after a life-threatening injury and subsequent ill-health I needed something to occupy my time and keep the brain ticking over. Nowadays we are surrounded by equally inclined people and we're all living in between 2 Universes.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh this was so far back. When I was I believe twelve I really got into role playing games. I bought this game called Heroquest. Inside was this fold out pamphlet advertising Epic 40K with a little slip you could mail off to get an order form. I mailed it off and got the old green like 4 page order form that they had back in the Rogue Trader (1st edition) days. I've been in love with the game ever since. I have quit playing for various reasons over the years. The longest stretch being between 22 and about 26 or 27 (when I was partying a lot and there wasn't enough money for partying and 40K, so 40K got dropped).

I started back up at about 26, 27 when I got a really good job and was making enough to party, pay bills, and a lot extra for 40K. When I got married and moved to Australia I dropped it again only to pick up again about 2 years ago.

Ofcourse I'm pretty lazy about it. I've had a squad of Ork Warbikes that have been needing their paint job for the last 4 weeks.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Through Space Crusade. Then I found a white dwarf whilst on holiday on the Isle of Wight, and spent two weeks drooling over the marine models (What else is there to do on the Isle of Wight?). I found a local store that stocked them, and bought the Rogue Trader book. Never understood it or actually had a succesful game because I was 12 and it was hellishly complex, but I was hooked. Got into wfb at about 14 because of the models, met another guy who played, and started playing both the main systems regularly. Played BB and advanced Heroquest quite a bit too. Like VanitusMalus I had a bit of a break between the ages of about 20 and 27 due to sex, drugs and rock and roll (not neccesarily in that order, sadly), but had sporadic bursts of painting. 
Got into it again earlier this year when I met up with some old uni friends, and started collecting ultramarines as a homage to the 12 year old who was fascinated by the models in that early white dwarf. I think the bug may be here to stay this time.


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon (Jul 31, 2009)

when i was 5 or 6, i went over to my cousins' house and they had orks and guard, they didn't play the game, just collected/painted, so i didnt know wat it was, but as soon as i saw an army of little soldiers (painted really cool), i was in love with IG. again, they didnt care about the game, so wen i left they let me take a small force to play with (around 1 space marine captain or sergeant idk, 4 catachan, 3 ratlings, and like 4-6 orks) if only i had known wat they were for 
. for 3 years i kept the one space marine in the back seat in my van, and i'd just look at him all the time. but over the years i played with them and lost all but 2 catachan and 4 orks. wen i was around 11 yrs old i got into the LOTR miniatures hobby, and saw my friends had 40k. at first i didnt like it much, but then about a year ago i saw one friend had 20 cadians, and wanted to sell them! recognizing the old toys i used to love, immediately i bot them from him, and started my IG army. it was a perfect time, because after afew months the new codex and sets came out, so i got a squad and a command squad and contiued from there. now i have a 1400 point army, and i'm playing on a weekly/monthly basis against my friend's with their orcs,tau, and nids. i love the idea of building my own toy soldiers in my chosen poses and looks, i love painting, the fluff, and the game too. GW may be pricey sumtimes, but i love 40k. thats my story


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Use to play D&D with some guys and one was into it. Since we all tried out different games we each played we took a look at warhammer fantasy. Stated that and got hooked.
I got out for a few years when I moved away and then a guy I worked with started talking 40k one day and I reluctantly bought some Chaos Space Marines. Got hooked again.
Leave it to GW to bring us back with their miniature crack. No matter what they do, we always want more.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's my timeline of getting into and returning to 40K (as best i remember it)

1992: friend gets heroquest for his birthday. We can't understand the rules and just make our own up.

1993: He gets some WHFB elves (i think) and we do a terrible job painting them. In the same year we buy some marines and they suffer the same fate.

1994: I save up my pennies and buy 2nd edition. i lovingly paint up my ultramarines ( my friend had blood angels) and i even paint my orks.

1996-7: I build up my ultramarines army and force my brothers to play games with me, using my rubbish orks (with card dread ofc). I go to a few gaming sessions in a weird little church hall. I enter my tigirius into the xmas painting competition but don't win anything 

1999: i discover dirt jumping/women/the internet and sell my poor ultramarines. (i continue to paint action figures, busts and other stuff though)

2004: After playing DOW my flatmate decides he should buy £200 worth of marines. I get enlisted to help paint them up. Other mates dig out their IG and SOB. There is much alcohol and playing 40k in our nerdy batchelor pad.

2004:Have so much fun painting my mates marines, i start looking at tutorials, researching armies and decide to start my own force. I choose salamanders and order my first bits.

2005: Paint up a very small force of salamanders. More alcohol and playing 40k ensue.

2005-9: Painting and gaming get put on the backburner a bit whilst getting married/having kids (& admittedly playing warcraft).

2009: Get the painting buzz back and go in search of more tutorials. Find heresy in the process and register. Buy more models & make a really long post about getting into the hobby


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

some friends had it when iwas in the sixth grade. thats when i first found out about 40k. but i didnt have the money to start and my parents werent oign to just buy me the stuff. i had pretty much forgotten about it all the way until dawn of war came out. i went over to play with a friend who wanted to show me the game, and i was like, holy crap those are space marines! i remember those!. having more money as a young adult i finally ended up getting into the hobby after all.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

played space crusade in the 80's on the c64, but when i saw the board game i thought yea just for geeks lol, then as i got older i saw the gw stores and still thought what a bunch of geeks lol,
fast forward about 15 years played dow and expansions, started asking questions at a gw store(but to embaressed to buy) the read ultramarines omnibus and was hooked.
so yep im just a big geek now lol


----------



## Uneven Edge (Mar 30, 2007)

DoW. Still one of my favorite RTS games of all time. I slowly made the transistion from 40K to fantasy. I love the Warhammer Fantasy setting, and I'm still trying to decide whether I want to play Orcs & Goblins or Skaven.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I was already a WW2 and modern gamer tabletop wargames player when 40k was released in 1987. The RTB001 box set was something I bought before I got the rules for Rogue Trader (for some powered armour soldiers for Laserburn or Combat 3000).

40k was a game that combined elements of the SF I was reading into one game universe - so from that point on, I was hooked. 22 years have now passed.


----------



## Crimson_Fist_7 (Nov 28, 2008)

Here's my short story:

Have had a friend who's been playing Blood Angels for 4 years, but I never really knew about it. A year and a half ago, another of my friend got some Tyranids. I immediately got AOBR and have been playing Crimson Fists ever since.

CF7


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

my mum got sick of me playing the playstation all the time so bought me a white dwarf got about 60 something orks of my sisters friends older brother and i got into the game. this happened when i was 9


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

A mate was into it a few years ago and I thought it looked pretty good so I bought an Ork Army box set, got about a quarter of the way through painting the army then it got in the way of my drinking at the time so it fell to the way side and is still collecting dust.

Then a couple of years ago I bought the SW omni and havent stopped reading BL books. During that time I also bought a DA Army box but things have fizzled out since the arrival of my younger son 6 months ago. Hoping to get my army sorted so I can have some gametime some time before I retire. Hehe


----------



## EpsilonZero (Nov 28, 2009)

I've been playing various PnP RPG's for a while now, Though, I typically stuck to the WoD/D&D stuff, Our store decided to have a Dark Heresy Demo, I really enjoyed it and I started looking at some of the models, typically to use in our DH games.

However, After a while, I started to read more into the fluff, talked to some friends and people over the internet and in my FLGS. Next thing I know, I'm buying AOBR, The Citadel Paint set, and Plastic Clippers.

Fast Forward three, four months later, I'm working on Improving my painting, Making a feasable Salamanders list and planning to Jump over to WFHB with a Daemons army. Life is good.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, as a teenager I was into role-playing games. Well, I'm not a teenager anymore. Anyway, I was mesmerized by space-marines miniatures and used 'em in my "Judge Dredd" RPG (from GW) that I spent 2 years to fully translate. I end up buying "Rogue Trader" to at least learn what those things were for.... and... Voila!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Mostly a stupid move.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Saw Basilisk in White Dwarf. Bought lots of tanks.


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

Played 1st Edition Space Hulk with my older bro, then read older brothers friends Rogue Trader manual (BTW weren't Salamanders actually black in those days like the lizards?), then owned 2nd Edition and Epic. Had a hiatus between ages of 13 and 26 to prusue more earthly pleasures and lost my collection somewhere in the process. Recently got back into as I have a young son and don't get to go out too much.


----------



## R34P3R (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah, the good old days where there was just me, my computer and my beautiful girlfriend.
Then came dow. Round about the time when winter assault got released my friends bought themselfs a CSM and a SM army. Being hard-core gamer I wasn't realy interested in minitures. My CSM buddy bribed me to take him to the local shop (as he has no transport). Apon entering the shop my friend tells me to leave my wallet in the car. To which I replied that I don't have money. 'Yes but you have a credit card'. 'Relax, I am not interested in your hobbies.' -Went in - saw things - thought of mantle pieces - ended up with Nid codex and Battleforce, Hive Tyrant, Broodlord, Raveners .............

I should have listened...


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

My cousin played 40k (Tau) when he was younger so when I was young I thought it was really cool but I didn't really have the money to start the hobby so many years later once I had started to get a bit more pocket money I decided to start the hobby and as Crimson Fist 7 pointed out we also have a friend who has been playing BA for a few years so he helped me start the hobby.


----------



## tiechiman (Nov 30, 2009)

I walked into a GW shop just out of curiosity. The manager was a former enlisted marine so we started talking and he walked me through a battle for macgragge game and I was hooked. Walked out of the store that day with a CSM battleforce box.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Warhammer: dawn of war got me interested in this. At first i was playing eldar as they seemed the most subtle race, got to read some of their fluff online and looked at the minis but didnt get charmed and forgot about it. 
Later was playing some soulstorm with friend online 1v1, and started playing the stupid barbaric bullies that chaos are, and actually something in their brutal simplicity charmed me and their fluff got me much more interested than that of eldar, their minis interested me alot more too, and thats how it started.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

roughly a year ago friend of mine introduced me to Spaceorks with the BR-Starterbox and after building this little army and playing some games I was caught


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Circa 1989 A wet break time at school someone broke out a couple of packs of "top trumps" cards, these were my first intro to 40k, they were the citadel combat cards. I loved the look of the figures etc, and was mistified by librarians in armour??? 

Some time later I got hero quest for christmas, I then bought the expansion packs at the local GW store. Then got into epic 40k (eldar and space marines). I also spent time with space hulk at some point inbetween possibly 1990 (still have some of the old terminators).

I was still into GW stuff when the space hulk PC game was released - possibly 93-94?, I was working as a games reviewer at the time so got a free copy - that I still own :biggrin:. I think that was about the end of the Games workshop era for me. When I quit the games magazines I pretty much stopped playing video games or table top games until I got married years later.

It was on my honeymoon that I next wandered into a GW store - with my new wife in tow. Since then Ive had four kids.

The scary thing is seeing people who were "kids" at the local store when I returned after getting married now growing full on beards...


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

Haha, Dawn of War... it's like a big advertisement. A really really fun advertisement.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I got into it this Janurary, when my brother was looking on the GW site about Ultramarines. I picked up the AoBR box during the remainder of the holidays (Only two models painted at the moment, lol). And I've been hooked ever since. .


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

It was about 12 years ago, my cousin and his mates invited me to join, so I picked up the realm of chaos (fantasy) and its all gone on from there :victory:


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

The cover art for Gorkamorka.


----------



## Guddijon (Nov 24, 2009)

I was given some Dark elves and orcs when I was about seven and when i started to investigate what this warhammer thing was I saw 40k stuff and thous it began.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I got into the hobby when I was in year 8, this was nearly 4 years ago. 

It was a teacher that put on this thing at school called model making and wargaming. I didn't really think much of it. But after that I felt like I really wanted to play a wargame, so I begged my mum to buy me some models, and she took me in and I got Battle For Mcragge. I painted em up. I think that was my mums most expenisive year . 

But I was in and out of the hobby for about a year, until I began Tau in late 2007, and I kept to the hobby after that. I bought a shite load of minis last year after getting £800 from a compo claim, spending a load on minis... I have at least 12k points of Ultrasmurfs. And I have 2k of Grey Knights and 1k or World Eaters. 

Quite a lot...


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

more than 12 years ago, finding a white dwarf, can't remember where from. Thought 40k looked awesome, first time seeing the cool space marines, and hilarious looking orks, so I really wanted to play.... then I found out how much they cost . Not something you can collect easily when you're 12, and on an allowance.

However, then I saw:



primeministersinsiter said:


> The cover art for Gorkamorka.


And it was amazing to me. Gone were the funny orks in horned helmets, now there was something a bit more brutal, and still so fun. So, between getting a little bit of work for a young'un, and some good savings from a local GW grand opening sale, I finally got into the hobby.

It was something I could get into and split with a few friends of mine. We had a huge gorka-morka campaign the year they came out, and still played it for ages after that. 

Soon after, I also grabbed the Fantasy 5th ed. boxed set, of which I still have the Bretonnian models, and after that, was fully hooked.


----------



## dillonlaval (Oct 23, 2009)

When I was 12 I played my first game of 40k. It was SMs vs Orks, my father's friends put a ton of figs on 3 boards pushed together and let me control a tac squad and a dreadnaught. It was so fun! I don't remember what edition it was because it was 40k... soon after I decided to start playing fantasy. IDK why I decided to play fantasy but I am glad I did! So for my 13th birthday I started a lizardmen army. My timeline might be a bit off but at the time they had very few models for the army so I just bulked up on sauruses and skinks. (I am pretty hazy on this time line so I would appreciate any verification) From there I played for a few years until I was in HS probably my junior year I decided to start playing 40k. I picked up some Space Marines naturally. I've been playing ever since but I have stopped playing fantasy since I left HS. I have been playing 40k since I graduated and while being in the military. I find it is a lot easier to find 40k players to play with! I've met so many great people while playing this game and I am very addicted and passionate about it.

Let someone become inquisitive about Warhammer around me and they will be sold on the game because it draws you in like drugs!

I don't think I could ever turn away from the hobby, I just love it and enjoy meeting all the new people that come along with it. Gamers usually have alot in common and i've met many of my good friends through gaming! I forget everything when I walk into my freindly local gaming store and just enjoy the time there. Its great!


----------



## 'Nid mistress (Dec 2, 2009)

Ever since i can remember my older brothers were always into warhammer so finally a couple years ago they convinced me to start a skaven army but then i got so obsessed with tyranids, my little hobby became as important as oxygen and its not done yet.:grin:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I got introduced to Beasts of Chaos through a Slaaneshi-obsessed friend when I was - eleven, I think. She got me hooked on Chaos for 4 years, until GW changed the rules (and nulled combi-chaos armies.) Then I switched to 40k. Now I play SM, Witch Hunters, Dark Eldar, Orks (Savage and normal) and Kroot Mercenaries. It's a good hobby.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Arr some nice and intereesting replies here guys!
Keep 'em coming! :victory:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Was invited over to a friends house while they were playing epic space marine in 1989. Immediately hooked. Bought the space marine boxed set and split it with my best friend. Played through to 91. Sold up and went to uni. Was given the 30 beakie marine boxed set while i was at uni but never really got into it fully. Started again in 99 with a khorne chaos army but no further. In 2006 my brother gave me his copy of Dow. Got the bug bigtime. Now have 8000pts traitor guard and inq, 6000pts csms and about 3000nids. No going back now.....


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

When visiting some relatives many many years ago in the states i saw some guys playing it. I asked what it was and they told me "40k, wanna see how to play?" They showed me and i liked it. However, i figured no one played this back home and so left it like that.
Well, I was about a year or so later I went with one of my friends to Tel Aviv to go hang out and I passed by some hobby store called "Freak" and saw a some guys crowded around a table. So I decided to go in and sure enough theey were playing 40k. 

Ever since then I was hooked


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Saw some of my friends playing when I was 11, Space Wolves Vs Tau. Both had painthjobs even Jeremy Kyle would of vomitted over. Got some Space Marines and lost interest.

Then 3 years later at secondry school was talking about how I totally messed up my Eldar Codex when swatting a fly, to Rob in science, he said he collecting 40k > Chaos marines, went to GW with him and got into Nids, then fantasy VC, then Daemons. Took a brake because I got hooked on PC games. Got bored of PC games + got more interested in Art due to my 3d pieces at school, and so have just got back into it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I suppose the very start was 1983/84 ish when i read Forest of doom, which is a fighting fantasy book(still own it) i remember i borrowed it from my friend during a history lesson about some bloody mill in Yorkshire. The book lead to reading others of the same nature, eventually lead to playing dragonquest rpg (dice and paper) which we needed models to represent our characters, so we went to GW in Leeds round about the time 40k was released and we picked up stormbringer some time around 1987.
We got into 40k proper via space hulk in 1989, i bought the legendry space marine terminator box (the green one) for use in space hulk and then with the chaos terminators and such that followed along with the genestealer hybrids it piqued our interest in rouge trader and we built a board over a week end and bought some more models and have been addicted since.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

It all started back at the age of 10 with a starter set, but back then I quickly lost interest. Then years later I picked up Dawn Of War cheap and immediately got hooked. Then I discovered my mate painted them a lot and we started out collecting together. Now the books manage to keep me in the hobby.


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

i got DOW DC of steam and got hooked then a few weeks later i went to my local gW and got the assult on black reach set so now i have been playing for a while 8 monthes but my army is decent and my tactics are quite good so all i can say is thanks THQ


----------



## UselesswizarD (Oct 26, 2009)

I got into 40k because of the modeling. I've always enjoyed being creative and working with my hands.


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

I got in to the hobby via a registered trader. I was buying a airfix kit the Sherman tank I think, and then I saw it -Plays a bit of barry manloe- the big bad box of Orks and that was three years ago, I've been hooked ever scince. :biggrin:


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

i actually had nids since i was 11-12 when i was playing mage knights and MTG, but i was terrible ( dint have the maturity for the game) then at 18 my dnd buddies got into the game and were talking about and i told em i actually had nids and i went ahead to beat there armies to a pulp


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I had played dawn of war, and flipped through the rulebook and whatnot, but never really considered the hobby until my shifty friend got me into it.

He bought a Black Reach starter, and assembled the marines and had been playing, having the orks left over he said "you can have them for half of the kit cost" which at the time was at its old price, I wasn't sold, so he said "Okay, why don't you just come over and help me put them together, we can watch a movie or something" so I head over, and get to gluing my snap together boyz together. by the time I'd created them I sat their looking at them on the table and my poor heart melted so I said to him "I...think I need to take these guys home...if only just to put them on my computer monitor or something" he said "Thats fine get me the money whenever"

Well, I've got over 1500 points of orks now, and growing as fast as my pockets allow, I am fluent in ork and willing to trash talk any army with a ballistic skill higher then me, So much for that...


----------



## sonofchaotica (Nov 29, 2009)

when i'd first seen the kits in my local modeling shop i was interested, but i have to say that the main thing that got me hooked was when my mother took me round to see my second cousin (i was 9 at the time) and i found out he worked for GW and he had a 9k dwarf army, i was totally blown away by it and the fact that he was ~30 and was still hooked surprised me! He used to play at the same club as me and his models were amazing (wouldnt hesitate to say 'eavy metal standard). So i think its also what got me more into the painting side of the hobby than the gaming, i was shown eye candy right from the start so i had the hunger to reach that level. Also the fact that he supplied me with a 2k lizardmen army he never used may have something to do with it


----------

